# Hot tuna chunkig bites started in Nothern Canyon.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally hot tuna chunking bites started in Northern Canyon on the East Coast. I was thinking about flying to San Diego as tuna fishing are the best in years. But I don't have to as we have hot bites now. 

One boat I know had over 20 yft upto 80 lbs and release many.
They had 6 - 7 yft on jigs at night and all caught in 80 ft - 150 ft.


----------

